# VaraPower Turbo



## tolkaze (Oct 30, 2011)

I noticed this a few days ago on the Lambdalights page, but haven't heard anything about it. I did a search, but didn't turn up anything...


Any details? anybody going to get one?

All I have found is a few images from another forum, and a few stats

5700K with LED dome lens in place:
115,000 lux @ 12.84 Amps

6500K with LED dome lens removed:
165,000 lux @ 11.60 Amps


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Oct 30, 2011)

So is it like the original varapower with a larger diameter head? Any guestimate on the diameter of the head?

I get almost 80,000 lux with dome removed on the original, copper varapower... 165K would be nice in a light that size!


----------



## 276 (Oct 30, 2011)

more info here

http://flashlightnews.net/forum/index.php?topic=2682.0


----------



## justanotherguy (Oct 30, 2011)

I may sell my VP1000C to finance this one! People are AMAZED when I pull it out ! Especially since it looks like a bone stock Mag!


----------



## CamoNinja (Oct 30, 2011)

You can have the original upgraded. I'm sending Kevin my VP2000 for the upgrade.


----------



## birderbill (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes, it has a new, permanently mounted "turbo" head. Its supposedly a little over 3" dia.


----------



## gqlux (Oct 31, 2011)

Yup, have both the VP2K and a New VPT both 6500 de-domed and have to say that the VP2K sits on the shelf now! This is one of the prototypes from Kevin (without the collar).


----------



## justanotherguy (Oct 31, 2011)

so it out throws it? More spill, or is it less?
Thanks
Tony


----------



## gqlux (Oct 31, 2011)

justanotherguy said:


> so it out throws it? More spill, or is it less?
> Thanks
> Tony



To my eyes, yes has more spill. The hot spot on a white wall is significantly brighter with lights side by side (batteries topped off and swapped to double check), which leads me to think what I'm seeing as greater throw is true. I do not have the equipment to test actual lux figures etc.

Regards,
gqlux


----------



## The_Driver (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi, what kind of runtimes do you get with the turbo? I'm guessing on the highest one it should be around 20 minutes? But more importantly what about the lower modes like around at 1000 or even only 500-600 lumens?


----------



## birderbill (Jan 8, 2012)

I get around 20 min of peak output using Accupower 4500 LSD C cells.


----------



## Fresh Light (Jan 8, 2012)

I posted this on FLN:
Got a chance to compare the SR-90 to the VP2KT. Here are a couple of cell phone pictures.

*Olight SR90 and VP2KT early model*






*Beamshots
*
*SR90*










*VP2KT*



*​*

The throw of the VP2KT may not be as evident in the pictures as it is in person, but to the eye it beats the SR90. I haven't tried turning a street light off with this VP though. The regular model VP2K as great as it is does not have the lux in either the domed or dedomed to accomplish this. The SR90 would every time. The SR90 has a tighter beam, as you might expect with its even larger reflector, and relatively low amounts of spill light. The VP2KT has an even brighter beam and absolutely copious amounts of spill. I expect this light to test at higher lux and way higher lumens. I'll probably not get rid of the SR90 but the VP2KT makes it pretty much a backup searchlight.


----------



## Noobiwan (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi Fresh Light, that's not the latest version of the VPT, right?


----------



## Fresh Light (Jan 8, 2012)

No, the one made now has the silver collar and should have the potential for more heat sinking capacity. I wouldn't expect a difference in output between this model and the current model.


----------



## justanotherguy (Jan 8, 2012)

ive got a great new job lined up, once I start I am splurging on this bad boy!!!!


----------



## Noobiwan (Jan 8, 2012)

Anybody know what the total lumens are on the VPT?


----------



## Fresh Light (Jan 9, 2012)

The Olight claims 2200 lumens, but only measures 1300-1400OTF and has lux 110k-120k. The Lambda VP2KT is the same basic light as the Varapower 2K version two with direct copper bonding. The regular VP2k has measured 2100-2300 OTF and expect lux numbers as similar to slightly higher than the Olight, with this light pulling more amps but with a smaller reflector. I've got a number big lights and this one is the most impressive of them all.


----------



## Fresh Light (Jan 21, 2012)

A friend was at the Sportsman's show in Cleveland and went by the Olight booth. They had the SR90 selling it for retail 449.99. The rep was showing it off to him. My buddy told him he's got a light that blows it away. Well, I guess the dealer was a little taken back, since he told him the big Olight was the most powerful single LED light you can get. So he told them that I've got a [email protected] that blows it away. Well they guy said that [email protected] aren't even close. My friend told him, "well i've got mine in the truck, I'll get it."
Now my friend went out and brought back his VP2K 4500k, way awesome color temp BTW. He had it ready at like 4 clicks up, out of 30ish, from the lowest setting. They guy's happy to see he was right cause at that setting it looks like a normal [email protected] Then my friend said hold on let me turn it up a little. He flicks it up to full power and blows the bigger light away. The guy is like, umm that's not stock is it. Nope, it's got rechargeable batteries, my friend tells him.
I know it's a pissing contest but it's nice to show the bigger manufactures that they need to keep on their toes if they want to impress us. I think when you make claims about the brightest or whatever you should pay a 12yr old to do google search. But I doubt this guy will ever doubt a [email protected]


----------



## Fresh Light (Jan 21, 2012)

Here are some new pictures I did this evening.


----------



## Noobiwan (Jan 21, 2012)

Fresh Light said:


> A friend was at the Sportsman's show in Cleveland and went by the Olight booth. They had the SR90 selling it for retail 449.99. The rep was showing it off to him. My buddy told him he's got a light that blows it away. Well, I guess the dealer was a little taken back, since he told him the big Olight was the most powerful single LED light you can get. So he told them that I've got a [email protected] that blows it away. Well they guy said that [email protected] aren't even close. My friend told him, "well i've got mine in the truck, I'll get it."
> Now my friend went out and brought back his VP2K 4500k, way awesome color temp BTW. He had it ready at like 4 clicks up, out of 30ish, from the lowest setting. They guy's happy to see he was right cause at that setting it looks like a normal [email protected] Then my friend said hold on let me turn it up a little. He flicks it up to full power and blows the bigger light away. The guy is like, umm that's not stock is it. Nope, it's got rechargeable batteries, my friend tells him.
> I know it's a pissing contest but it's nice to show the bigger manufactures that they need to keep on their toes if they want to impress us. I think when you make claims about the brightest or whatever you should pay a 12yr old to do google search. But I doubt this guy will ever doubt a [email protected]



Lol, that's funny. I can just picture the rep's face in amazement. I bet he told his fellow co-workers how a [email protected] just blew away a $450 search light.


----------



## Fresh Light (Jan 21, 2012)

Few more...


----------



## justanotherguy (Jan 22, 2012)

hey Fresh Light
Nice pics, whats the distance to the post in the center? I definitely want to upgrade my VP XML 3c to a VPT now....
Tony


----------



## Fresh Light (Jan 22, 2012)

justanotherguy said:


> hey Fresh Light
> Nice pics, whats the distance to the post in the center? I definitely want to upgrade my VP XML 3c to a VPT now....
> Tony



The distance is measured to the Telephone pole.


----------



## Fresh Light (Jan 23, 2012)

I updated with pics of VP2K and Standard [email protected] Later.


----------



## The_Driver (Jan 24, 2012)

Is the width of the Turbo's head similar or even the same as the SR-90's head? Would the olight diffusor fit onto it or has anybody found a different one that will fit?
Is it worth it to de-dome the led on the turbo model and how much warmer does the tint get?


----------



## Fresh Light (Jan 24, 2012)

The_Driver said:


> Is the width of the Turbo's head similar or even the same as the SR-90's head? Would the olight diffusor fit onto it or has anybody found a different one that will fit?
> Is it worth it to de-dome the led on the turbo model and how much warmer does the tint get?



The VPT has a 3" head the SR90 has a 4" approx. There is a nice gain in lux by dedoming the LED but you will also sacrifice OTF lumens. I've never noticed much of a difference in tint by dedoming with experiencing a regular VS dedomed SST90 6500k. Here is another picture.


----------



## Noobiwan (Jan 24, 2012)

Do you know approximately how many lumens are lost when the LED is dedomed? How much lux is gained? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fresh Light (Jan 24, 2012)

Well, as per *tolkaze's * OP, which BTW the VPT pictured in the beamshots is the one rated below as the 5700K.


5700K with LED dome lens in place:
115,000 lux @ 12.84 Amps

6500K with LED dome lens removed:
165,000 lux @ 11.60 Amps

Now these are different color temps and to me the warmer ones always seem brighter to my eyes. Big C would be the one who could answer the loss of OTF lumen, but expect to get 165K Lux in a reflectored light still putting out several hundred more lumen than the Olight. Also, to answer the prev question about runtime and dimming at 15-20 min at max. Well, that's not going to happen since even with a 6oz of Cu heat sink, the light is putting out way too much heat. It will _Manually_ need to be throttled back before that point, which I prefer as opposed to a elec nanny.


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Jan 25, 2012)

Why does your Lamda hydra with narrow optics look like it has 3 times the output as the reflector version?

If I wanted one of these for max throw what would I order? De-domed obviously to start with what about amps tint blah blah blah?

And Id like to see a shot of there TK70 in there it seems to be more of a contender than the SR90


----------



## JudasD (Feb 9, 2012)

Man, that VPT puts out alot of light. its difficult to tell the differences in the hotspot between the VPT and the deft. In person does the deft still throw further? There appears to be a ton of spill on the VPT from those pictures. Do you have any pictures where you are no zoomed in?

Thanks,
JD


----------



## Fresh Light (Feb 10, 2012)

Sure, there are some in this thread pg 13.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?325827-Dedicated-throwers/page13


----------



## bigchelis (Feb 10, 2012)

Noobiwan said:


> Do you know approximately how many lumens are lost when the LED is dedomed? How much lux is gained? Thanks in advance.




I tested various SST-90, SST-50, XM-L, with and without DOME.

Lux will increase 25%~~
Lumens drop 30~40%

For me personally the drop in lumens is just not worth it. 

The VaraPower Turbo is my next light. Lamdalights is just very busy but hopefully next month I can have my own.
I am getting a special one made. Mine will be 16A or so. This is possible due to copper to LED bonding. I have an XR-E R2 EZ1000 pill with LED to copper bonding at 12 watts it stays nice and pure white tint. Yes, 12~13 watts out of XR-E R2:devil: Lamdalights helped with bonding them.:thumbsup:

bigC


----------



## recDNA (Feb 10, 2012)

bigchelis said:


> I tested various SST-90, SST-50, XM-L, with and without DOME.
> 
> Lux will increase 25%~~
> Lumens drop 30~40%
> ...



I'm saving up for a new tv...but what great products varapower produces...Maybe someday.....


----------



## Fresh Light (Feb 10, 2012)

ScaryFatKidGT said:


> Why does your Lamda hydra with narrow optics look like it has 3 times the output as the reflector version?
> 
> If I wanted one of these for max throw what would I order? De-domed obviously to start with what about amps tint blah blah blah?
> 
> And Id like to see a shot of there TK70 in there it seems to be more of a contender than the SR90




I think my aim on the CW Hydra was a bit different than that on the NW one. The optics are more efficient at gathering the light. I've got a few other optics that I can test, medium and wider beam. But to my eyes the CW lights always appear less bright or more sterile feeling, but it comes down to personal preference, maybe genetics or something. 

I'd too like to see the VPT vs a TK70 and have thought about buying one. But as nice as it is, I think it'd be a let down. I believe the TK-70 a bit longer than the SR-90 at 15.9" v 13". If your carrying something the size and length of a cow femur, you'd expect it to be bright. For instance, the SR-90 is a really bright light, that is, _iff _you've not seen a VPT first. But the numbers say it all, basically the same lux as an SR-90 but with 7-800 or so more lumens. With a 3" v 4" reflector means more spill as well. I do have a Xtar D31 which is a 3MCE set up and does have some throw that I could get a distance shot maybe similar to a tk70. 


Here is a shot beamshot I did of the D31. I know it's more flood but it'd be the most similar thing that I would have at this time.






Here is the animated SR90 and VPT .gif; barn is at *1038'*





If it's not too cold this weekend I'd like to take a few of the big lights out and take some pictures. Forecast was saying -20°F wind chill, least the LEDs will be overheating and keep my hands warm.

I've got to say that this is one of those lights that you turn on and you wonder what cars half a mile away must be thinking when you are lighting up a field or the sky. This light is the king of LEDs though. I've got 7 other LED lights that would classify as 2000 OTF and it's no contest. In person the difference is more than you can see above because the spill extends further than you can tell. But this is the only light I've ever seen that really is comparable to HID.


----------



## JudasD (Feb 10, 2012)

bigchelis said:


> I tested various SST-90, SST-50, XM-L, with and without DOME.
> 
> Lux will increase 25%~~
> Lumens drop 30~40%
> ...



I have tried searching for what this doming and de-doming means. Can someone point me to a FAQ or a post on what this entails?

How does that pill differ than what the VPT uses normally?

Thanks,
JD


----------



## justanotherguy (Feb 10, 2012)

+1 to what JudasD said...

Also when you have a 'stock' VPT, how is the heat on high in normal mild temps? And what about the custom one your having built? 
I love overkill, but its kinda a bummer if you can only blast away for a couple minutes at a time.....
Thanks!
Tony


----------



## JudasD (Feb 10, 2012)

I am also curious why there is the desire to use either 4C or 3D batteries and not just 4D batteries? the VPT sounds awesome. Just with there was a little more info about it. I realize it is a custom build, but getting information via secret-handshake is sort of a bummer.

JD


----------



## Fresh Light (Feb 10, 2012)

Ok, quick dedoming is simply removing the hard lens that is attached to power LEDs. It takes care though not to damage the substrate or bonding wires. Anyways 4c cells are used in a 3d size [email protected] simply for convenience and portability over a 4D size. The 4D would provide the potential for a more Amps, but these lights are pushed pretty much to the max as they are. What info/secret handshake are you looking for? Like a link? Here you are, Kevin is excellent to work with  http://www.lambdalights.com/index.html
As far as color temps, I love the 4500k, but it in not available in the higher flux bins that the 5700 and 6500k ones are. The 6500 will provide higher lumen output and lux as mechanically measured, but from my experience the 5700 will appear brighter. So until Luminous comes out with their higher CRI SST90 and makes it available the 5700 is my personal preference.


----------



## saabluster (Feb 11, 2012)

JudasD said:


> Man, that VPT puts out alot of light. its difficult to tell the differences in the hotspot between the VPT and the deft. In person does the deft still throw further? There appears to be a ton of spill on the VPT from those pictures. Do you have any pictures where you are no zoomed in?
> 
> Thanks,
> JD



Well I wasn't there when these lights were being fielded but you can clearly see the DEFT of solidly beating them. Look at the trees behind the pole. Notice the saturation of the colors and how you can see things back there that cannot be seen with the other lights. The DEFT was designed for spotting at distances far exceeding the target of those photos. 

I'm blown away at how well the VPT did against the SR90. Looks to me that it beats it despite being much smaller which is very hard to do. Seems I will have to amend a recent post. Good job Lamda. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fresh Light (Feb 11, 2012)

saabluster said:


> Well I wasn't there when these lights were being fielded but you can clearly see the DEFT of solidly beating them. Look at the trees behind the pole. Notice the saturation of the colors and how you can see things back there that cannot be seen with the other lights. The DEFT was designed for spotting at distances far exceeding the target of those photos. I'm blown away at how well the VPT did against the SR90. Looks to me that it beats it despite being much smaller which is very hard to do. Seems I will have to amend a recent post. Good job Lamda. :thumbsup:


Here they all are. No question the DEFT is the best thrower I have and the VPT is the best reflector LED light yet. The VPT with the aspheric, no reflector, looks like a tv projector image but brighter. I think that's what the sst LEDs are being used for in some applications. I think it really looks less bright than the image shows it to be. VPT is much better with the reflector, it would take an enormous lens to collimate that die.


----------



## Fresh Light (Feb 11, 2012)

There were 3 VPTs available, I know they are hard to get 
http://www.lambdalights.com/varaorders.html


----------



## JudasD (Feb 11, 2012)

I would really love to see some beamshots of VPT domed 6,500 vs. VPT dedomed 6,500 vs. TK70. That would be awesome! I only ask for TK70 since that is the brightest light that i own and would love to see a VPT compared against it so i can see bright the VPT actually is.

JD


----------



## Fresh Light (Feb 11, 2012)

While I am really happy that Olight and Fenix have produced industry leading output lights, but the lights that I've purchases from domestic manufacturers have been by far more impressive. Compare the Olight pic above with a large brass heat sink to the huge, 6.2oz, heat sink on the VaraPower lights. The production VPT had to cut down the Cu heat sink a small amount but was made up and more by the large Al finned connector. The VaraPower lights have over 30 levels so they can be used where super low light is desired and no strobe to skip over or think about, SR90 makes it available by double clicking but I consider it an unnecessary annoyance. But my opinion is that this is the most significant LED light that I have yet to see, it is really that good.


----------



## BLUE LED (Feb 18, 2012)

tolkaze said:


> I noticed this a few days ago on the Lambdalights page, but haven't heard anything about it. I did a search, but didn't turn up anything...
> 
> 
> Any details? anybody going to get one?
> ...



I have the new VPT with the dome removed. It is a staggering 200,000 lux. I couldn't believe it, so I took measurements 7 times. I was going to buy the Olight SR90, but the Varapower Turbo caught my eye. I liked that it was smaller and used batteries that I could easily replace. The control ring is especially nice with lots of different outputs. This monster thrower makes me smile. I really like high output throwers. My unit has a surprising amount of side spill and lights up a large area. I thought that would be the case for the dome version. This is one of my best buys.


----------



## Fresh Light (Feb 18, 2012)

200k lux, that is amazing, do you have any other lights for comparison with your meter? What is the Amps? You'll have to get a beamshot at the longest distance you can find! I think it's funny people ask about the runtime on high. Really it's prob just 3 to 4 min before it's going to get too hot to hold. But i don't think i've ever had it at high more than just a min or so at a time. Thanks

BTW I do have the 75mm DX glass aspheric and it is a bit thicker than the one that I have that Saab made for the DEFT. The glass one does work and could be good but the DEFT lens and spacer ring gave a significantly tighter brighter spot.


----------



## djans1397 (Feb 18, 2012)

So can you just simply screw on the DEFT lens/head onto the VPT light? 

I just stumbled onto this thread and WOW! What a hell of a light! I've been wanting a SR90 but after seeing the VPT... this is the one I want! I plan on ordering one now, but have a few questions...

I get the dedoming deal, more lux but less lumens, but I don't really understand what the pros/cons are. Is it brighter? throw further? etc. I guess I've always been a little confused on what lux vs lumens really means. 

Thanks,
Dan



Fresh Light said:


> 200k lux, that is amazing, do you have any other lights for comparison with your meter? What is the Amps? You'll have to get a beamshot at the longest distance you can find! I think it's funny people ask about the runtime on high. Really it's prob just 3 to 4 min before it's going to get too hot to hold. But i don't think i've ever had it at high more than just a min or so at a time. Thanks
> 
> BTW I do have the 75mm DX glass aspheric and it is a bit thicker than the one that I have that Saab made for the DEFT. The glass one does work and could be good but the DEFT lens and spacer ring gave a significantly tighter brighter spot.


----------



## berfles (Feb 18, 2012)

JudasD said:


> I would really love to see some beamshots of VPT domed 6,500 vs. VPT dedomed 6,500 vs. TK70. That would be awesome! I only ask for TK70 since that is the brightest light that i own and would love to see a VPT compared against it so i can see bright the VPT actually is.
> 
> JD



Ditto. What I really want to see/know:

VPT vs TK70
VPT vs SR92
Domed vs de-domed
How long can you have it on at its highest output?

Kind of crazy I went from never wanting a lighter larger than my TK35 to saying "you know, I can make something like this work" just because it appears to be so insanely bright.


----------



## JudasD (Feb 19, 2012)

BLUE LED said:


> I have the new VPT with the dome removed. It is a staggering 200,000 lux. I couldn't believe it, so I took measurements 7 times. I was going to buy the Olight SR90, but the Varapower Turbo caught my eye. I liked that it was smaller and used batteries that I could easily replace. The control ring is especially nice with lots of different outputs. This monster thrower makes me smile. I really like high output throwers. My unit has a surprising amount of side spill and lights up a large area. I thought that would be the case for the dome version. This is one of my best buys.



200K is insane! did you go with a 6500 or a 5700? I have a 6500 coming in with the dome still on. Kevin says he got a 130k on it. I cant wait for it to show up!


----------



## Fresh Light (Feb 19, 2012)

I am partial to the warmer tints, 4500k is great, but since it to my knowledge is not available in a N or P flux bin, I go with the 5700 since it is, along with the 6500k. The 6500 does put out higher lumens and that is great for some people but I think a hundred or two lumens out of more than 2000 is acceptable. I've thought about getting a TK70, but the 3XML Hydras put out way more light, more floody but they are only 2D mag size compared to the 16 inch TK70. 
This VPT 5700k is my 4th SST-90 Lambda light and it is by far the brightest of any light that I have owned. The other SST-90 VaraPower lights are the 6500k domed and another Dedomed and a 5700 Dome intact. The 6500k lights do put out more measurable light, but to me they are not as bright. I'm not sure what color temp the SR90 uses, but usually they uses the highest output so prob the 6500k. 
I think others that own one of these things would agree that after you have used one of these everything else seems weak. Not to mention the 30 or so power settings so it is useable without messing up night vision.


----------



## BLUE LED (Feb 19, 2012)

JudasD said:


> 200K is insane! did you go with a 6500 or a 5700? I have a 6500 coming in with the dome still on. Kevin says he got a 130k on it. I cant wait for it to show up!



I went for the 6500k without the dome for more throw. You do lose some lumens, but the extra lux is compensation. It all comes down to personal preference. The classic debate lux over lumens.


----------



## BLUE LED (Feb 19, 2012)

I tested the VPT Dedome 6500k with 4x Powerex 5000mAh C cells. It started at 199,980 lux. I know it's a little down on my first 7 tests which showed 200,000 lux. I used a stop watch and ran it on maximum output for 12 minutes. The new aluminium heat-sink really makes a difference. The lux after 12 minutes was 144,600 lux. I could have gone on longer, but I wanted to preform a test test with the 3xD Powerex 22,000mAh. I ran this for 8 minutes and it was only warm.


----------



## BLUE LED (Feb 19, 2012)

Some lux readings for a few of my other lights.
VPT Dedome 6500k 4xC cells 200,000 lux
VPT Dedome 6500k 3xD cells 138,210 lux
Wolfeyes 24w Boxer HID 83,140 lux
Wolfeyes 10w Boxer HID 69,800 lux
Dereelight DBS-T EZ900 R2 2MT-S, 64,300 lux
Deft EDC 39,100 lux
Deft EDC LR 50,300 lux
Crelant 7G5 56,800 lux
Olight M3X 55,200 lux
Eagletac M3C4 XM-L 41,000 lux
Olight SR92 44,310 lux


----------



## BLUE LED (Feb 19, 2012)

I have a Canon EPS 5D mark II, but have the artistic talent of a iPhone 4S switched off. Plus my digital multimeter is no longer working. I will have to buy another one along with a tripod and ask friends for advice on photography techniques.

I will try to make time to preform some detailed tests, as my long awaited Crelant 7G5 V2 is still on transit to me.


----------



## JudasD (Feb 19, 2012)

Out of curiosity, what type of light meter are you using?

JD


----------



## The_Driver (Feb 19, 2012)

Fresh Light said:


> I am partial to the warmer tints, 4500k is great, but since it to my knowledge is not available in a N or P flux bin, I go with the 5700 since it is, along with the 6500k. The 6500 does put out higher lumens and that is great for some people but I think a hundred or two lumens out of more than 2000 is acceptable. I've thought about getting a TK70, but the 3XML Hydras put out way more light, more floody but they are only 2D mag size compared to the 16 inch TK70.
> This VPT 5700k is my 4th SST-90 Lambda light and it is by far the brightest of any light that I have owned. The other SST-90 VaraPower lights are the 6500k domed and another Dedomed and a 5700 Dome intact. The 6500k lights do put out more measurable light, but to me they are not as bright. I'm not sure what color temp the SR90 uses, but usually they uses the highest output so prob the 6500k.
> I think others that own one of these things would agree that after you have used one of these everything else seems weak. Not to mention the 30 or so power settings so it is useable without messing up night vision.



As is noted here, 4500k SST-90s are in fact avalaible in Bin N . I'm thinking of getting one during the next few months :devil:.


By the way has anyone found a diffusor for the turbo?


----------



## Fresh Light (Feb 19, 2012)

The_Driver said:


> As is noted here, 4500k SST-90s are in fact avalaible in Bin N . I'm thinking of getting one during the next few months :devil:.
> 
> 
> By the way has anyone found a diffusor for the turbo?



Well that's the new Bin N since they changed their binning. The old Bin N is now P. P is the top flux bin. But like you said they are available in Bin N and still very bright.


----------



## Bronco (Feb 20, 2012)

djans1397 said:


> I get the dedoming deal, more lux but less lumens, but I don't really understand what the pros/cons are. Is it brighter? throw further? etc. I guess I've always been a little confused on what lux vs lumens really means.



Dan, put very simply, the lux rating is a measurement that it is of primary importance to us flashaholics when we're trying to determine how far downrange a light can effectively project its beam. By using a lightmeter, a measurement of the luminous intensity at a single point in the brightest part of the flashlight's beam (usually the center of the hotspot) is taken. It tells us nothing more, not even how large in area the hotspot might be at that distance - only how intense the light within the hotspot is at a single point in space at a given distance. 

Of course the taking of lux readings needn't be restricted to just the area within the hotspot. You could just as easily measure the intensity of the spill portion of the beam by aiming the hotspot slightly away from the lightmeter. But nine times out of ten, flashaholics want that hotspot centered on the light meter so as to be able to estimate the potential throw of the light. 

The lumen rating, on the other hand, is simply a cumulative measurement of the total amount of light that a flashlight (or in some cases its emitter) is putting out in all directions. A specialized sphere is the preferred device for measuring lumens because it, unlike a lightmeter, is capable of recording luminous intensity at many points simultaneously, effectively capturing and measuring all the photons that are being emitted out the end of the flashlight. 

Thus it is, that through the use of larger reflectors, optics, aspherical lenses, etc., you can easily have a situation in which one light with a tightly focused beam and high lux rating is easily able to out throw another light producing many more lumens, but with a less focused beam. 

Take the example of a mini maglite. If I turn it on and adjust the reflector for the tightest beam, I could shine that hotspot on a lightmeter several feet away and maybe get a lux reading of 1000 cd (an estimate made strictly for illustrative purposes). Now, if I completely unscrew and remove the head of the flashlight using it in candle mode, I may only get a max lux reading of 50 cd at the same distance. In both instances we have the exact same batteries powering the exact same bulb putting out exactly the same amount of emitter lumens. But the luminous intensity is drastically reduced in the second instance because there is no reflector to focus the light energy.


----------



## The_Driver (Feb 20, 2012)

Bronco said:


> Dan, put very simply, the lux rating is a measurement that it is of primary importance to us flashaholics when we're trying to determine how far downrange a light can effectively project its beam. By using a lightmeter, a measurement of the luminous intensity at a single point in the brightest part of the flashlight's beam (usually the center of the hotspot) is taken. It tells us nothing more, not even how large in area the hotspot might be at that distance - only how intense the light within the hotspot is at a single point in space at a given distance.
> 
> Of course the taking of lux readings needn't be restricted to just the area within the hotspot. You could just as easily measure the intensity of the spill portion of the beam by aiming the hotspot slightly away from the lightmeter. But nine times out of ten, flashaholics want that hotspot centered on the light meter so as to be able to estimate the potential throw of the light.
> 
> ...



Conclusion:
bigger, deeper reflector => same lumens but more throw => great => varapower turbo really great


----------



## bigchelis (Feb 20, 2012)

BLUE LED said:


> Some lux readings for a few of my other lights.
> VPT Dedome 6500k 4xC cells 200,000 lux
> VPT Dedome 6500k 3xD cells 138,210 lux
> Wolfeyes 24w Boxer HID 83,140 lux
> ...






Blue LED,
Very nice numbers and good info. Thanks.


I used to use the AEMC CA817 lux meter and take my readings at 5M and calculate back to 1M. For the bigger lights I think 10M may give better numbers.

When I had the DEFT FTP, I got 60K lux out of it when I actually measured at 1M. When I measured at 5M and did the calculation to 1M it was 98K lux. I think I needed to measure at 15M and calcualte back to 1M to get the 120K lux others got. I just ran out of space.

My DEFT EDC got me 35K lux

You have an Aluminum Heatsink on that VARAPower? 
I show almost linear OTF lumens with copper to LED bonding but with aluminum its not so.

bigC


----------



## The_Driver (Feb 20, 2012)

bigchelis said:


> Blue LED,
> ...
> 
> You can have Aluminum Heatsink on that VARAPower?
> ...



The turbo has a 0,75in aluminium extender which allows for a longer copper heatsink on the inside and a better heat-transfer to the air on the outside (here).


----------



## djans1397 (Feb 20, 2012)

Bronco said:


> Dan, put very simply, the lux rating is a measurement that it is of primary importance to us flashaholics when we're trying to determine how far downrange a light can effectively project its beam. By using a lightmeter, a measurement of the luminous intensity at a single point in the brightest part of the flashlight's beam (usually the center of the hotspot) is taken. It tells us nothing more, not even how large in area the hotspot might be at that distance - only how intense the light within the hotspot is at a single point in space at a given distance.
> 
> Of course the taking of lux readings needn't be restricted to just the area within the hotspot. You could just as easily measure the intensity of the spill portion of the beam by aiming the hotspot slightly away from the lightmeter. But nine times out of ten, flashaholics want that hotspot centered on the light meter so as to be able to estimate the potential throw of the light.
> 
> ...



Thanks much for the detailed explanation Bronco! This clears up any confusion I had on this. It makes MUCH more sense to me now 

Dan


----------



## berfles (Feb 20, 2012)

So the 5700K and 6500K are color temps, right? How different are they, I don't know much about them without seeing the differences.


EDIT: Actually, just googled it and found someone's picture here:







Guess that answers that.


----------



## JudasD (Feb 20, 2012)

That is a nice example! Thank you for posting that. I dont see much of a difference between 5700 and 6500, but that 4500 sure looks nice!

JD


----------



## berfles (Feb 21, 2012)

Yeah, 4500 does look nice but it's not binned as high as the other apparently... Also, according to the poster of that image, the other two temps don't look near as green as they do in the image.


----------



## djans1397 (Feb 21, 2012)

Does anyone know how I can get ahold of Kevin at Lambda lights? Is it his PP addy? Or does he on CPF here as well?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## bigchelis (Feb 21, 2012)

djans1397 said:


> Does anyone know how I can get ahold of Kevin at Lambda lights? Is it his PP addy? Or does he on CPF here as well?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan



He only uses his personal email. I just got an email from him today. I am getting a 4D size VaraPower Turbo.
He makes the boards and hand assembles each and every varacontroller. Test the vF of each emitter and then bonds it directly to copper. There is likely a bunch of steps I missed but overall he does it all from start to finish. I will likely have to wait another month before he even starts on my build. But he never dissapoints.

bigC


----------



## djans1397 (Feb 21, 2012)

bigchelis said:


> He only uses his personal email. I just got an email from him today. I am getting a 4D size VaraPower Turbo.
> He makes the boards and hand assembles each and every varacontroller. Test the vF of each emitter and then bonds it directly to copper. There is likely a bunch of steps I missed but overall he does it all from start to finish. I will likely have to wait another month before he even starts on my build. But he never dissapoints.
> 
> bigC



I know there is a wait for these builds. 

What is his email though???

Thanks


----------



## bigchelis (Feb 21, 2012)

djans1397 said:


> I know there is a wait for these builds.
> 
> What is his email though???
> 
> ...


----------



## JudasD (Feb 21, 2012)

bigchelis said:


> He only uses his personal email. I just got an email from him today. I am getting a 4D size VaraPower Turbo.
> He makes the boards and hand assembles each and every varacontroller. Test the vF of each emitter and then bonds it directly to copper. There is likely a bunch of steps I missed but overall he does it all from start to finish. I will likely have to wait another month before he even starts on my build. But he never dissapoints.
> 
> bigC



I almost went with a 4D body. Since he just happened to finish up a 3D i just snagged it since i have zero patience in waiting for it to be built  I will be using a mag extension to run it in 4D mode. I am going to try and take some VPT vs. TK70 beamshots. That should be very cool. Just hope my camera is good enough for the task.

JD


----------



## djans1397 (Feb 21, 2012)

I thought I read some where that running 4D cells wasn't advised or would harm this light? Since I only have any real experience with the Li-Ion cells I use in my other lights, what cells are the best to run in the VPT... brand and charger recs would be much appreciated. I did look at a few on batteryjunction, but was hoping for others who actually are using them in this beast. 

Thanks bigchelis for the email btw! 

Dan


----------



## berfles (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm having a hard time confirming info on this light.... his site doesn't list a lot of the stuff being mentioned here.

So it's available in 4500k, 5700k, and 6500k but only the last two are binned the highest; 4500k is binned at the second highest. Based on that alone I'd rather get the 5700k or 6500k even though the image above seems to show 4500k being the most natural looking. This is a really hard decision to make without having any other beamshots. Ditto for the domed vs de-domed versions, just not enough comparisons.

So he's backed up enough that it will take him around a month to get started if I'd order one? Any idea how long it takes him to actually make it once he starts? I should probably just email him but thought I'd try here first.


----------



## bigchelis (Feb 21, 2012)

berfles said:


> I'm having a hard time confirming info on this light.... his site doesn't list a lot of the stuff being mentioned here.
> 
> So it's available in 4500k, 5700k, and 6500k but only the last two are binned the highest; 4500k is binned at the second highest. Based on that alone I'd rather get the 5700k or 6500k even though the image above seems to show 4500k being the most natural looking. This is a really hard decision to make without having any other beamshots. Ditto for the domed vs de-domed versions, just not enough comparisons.
> 
> So he's backed up enough that it will take him around a month to get started if I'd order one? Any idea how long it takes him to actually make it once he starts? I should probably just email him but thought I'd try here first.






Just email him and ask. Mine take longer cause they are slightly different. That's all I will say for now


----------



## hahoo (Feb 21, 2012)

berfles said:


> I'm having a hard time confirming info on this light.... his site doesn't list a lot of the stuff being mentioned here.
> 
> So it's available in 4500k, 5700k, and 6500k but only the last two are binned the highest; 4500k is binned at the second highest. Based on that alone I'd rather get the 5700k or 6500k even though the image above seems to show 4500k being the most natural looking. This is a really hard decision to make without having any other beamshots. Ditto for the domed vs de-domed versions, just not enough comparisons.
> 
> So he's backed up enough that it will take him around a month to get started if I'd order one? Any idea how long it takes him to actually make it once he starts? I should probably just email him but thought I'd try here first.




ditto ...x2...


----------



## djans1397 (Feb 21, 2012)

http://flashlightnews.net/forum/index.php?topic=2682.0

Check this forum. Kevin discusses his VPT and has lots of good beam shots! Worth a look.




berfles said:


> I'm having a hard time confirming info on this light.... his site doesn't list a lot of the stuff being mentioned here.
> 
> So it's available in 4500k, 5700k, and 6500k but only the last two are binned the highest; 4500k is binned at the second highest. Based on that alone I'd rather get the 5700k or 6500k even though the image above seems to show 4500k being the most natural looking. This is a really hard decision to make without having any other beamshots. Ditto for the domed vs de-domed versions, just not enough comparisons.
> 
> So he's backed up enough that it will take him around a month to get started if I'd order one? Any idea how long it takes him to actually make it once he starts? I should probably just email him but thought I'd try here first.


----------



## JudasD (Feb 22, 2012)

djans1397 said:


> I thought I read some where that running 4D cells wasn't advised or would harm this light? Since I only have any real experience with the Li-Ion cells I use in my other lights, what cells are the best to run in the VPT... brand and charger recs would be much appreciated. I did look at a few on batteryjunction, but was hoping for others who actually are using them in this beast.
> 
> Thanks bigchelis for the email btw!
> 
> Dan



I emailed Lambda about it and he said 4D would be ok. It is the same voltage as 4C which is one of the shipped configurations.
You only want to run NiMH batteries in this light. You could run alkaline in a pinch but you wont get the highest performance out of the light. Any other chemistry could/will cause problems.

JD


----------



## bigchelis (Feb 22, 2012)

JudasD said:


> I emailed Lambda about it and he said 4D would be ok. It is the same voltage as 4C which is one of the shipped configurations.
> You only want to run NiMH batteries in this light. You could run alkaline in a pinch but you wont get the highest performance out of the light. Any other chemistry could/will cause problems.
> 
> JD



These lights are indeed perfect for NiMH chemistry due to the high current, but they are also perfect for emergencies and you have to use Alkaline C cells. However, keep in mind that Alkalines will work better at sub 200 lumens which is perfect since you get 33 modes. 

NiMH C or D cells = top modes for highest output
Alkaline C or D cells = low modes for safe long term use


The issue at 4D size is the cells will sag even less and the Amperage can be as high as 16A to the LED. With More Heat and more copper might be needed to keep performance up.


bigC


----------



## notrefined (Feb 22, 2012)

this may seem almost irrelevant, but do the varapower builds retain any water resistance, or is that switch just wide open to water entry?


----------



## justanotherguy (Feb 22, 2012)

notrefined said:


> this may seem almost irrelevant, but do the varapower builds retain any water resistance, or is that switch just wide open to water entry?


I think you lose it. Its open to water...not sure how to fix that. I wish on mine I had an easy way to remove the dial and make a lower profile one...


----------



## JudasD (Feb 22, 2012)

bigchelis said:


> The issue at 4D size is the cells will sag even less and the Amperage can be as high as 16A to the LED. With More Heat and more copper might be needed to keep performance up.
> bigC



I see what you mean. The lower output of the C cell is a built in safety feature. Makes sense. We will soon find out what 4D cells can really do 

Besides, the VPT should work just fine on 4D since yours if being made on a 4D host right?

JD


----------



## berfles (Feb 24, 2012)

Sent him an email with my questions... how long does he usually take to respond? This day and age I never know if something goes to a spam folder or not when I don't hear back within a day.


----------



## BLUE LED (Feb 24, 2012)

I had to send my VPT back today. There is a minor problem and I shall miss the 200,000 lux. Should you choose to run the VPT on 4 x C cells, then I would recommend high quality Powerex 5000mAh NiMH C cells. Using different brands will yield lower results.


----------



## justanotherguy (Feb 24, 2012)

would tenergy's work well?


----------



## BLUE LED (Feb 24, 2012)

For this application the Tenergy Premium C cells aren't too shabby.


----------



## JudasD (Feb 26, 2012)

Ok, here are some beamshots of the VPT 6,500 Domed 4C and a TK70. Please bear with me as these are my first ever beamshots. All pics are F2.8 and ISO80. The only thing i wish i would have done was zoomed in. Maybe next time. I did not post a control shot since it was just black. Please let me know if there is anything i could have done better. 

Click on the image for the original sized version.

Distances




TK70 8 sec exposure




VPT 8 sec exposure




TK70 15 sec exposure




VPT 15 sec exposure


----------



## fortean101 (Feb 26, 2012)

berfles said:


> Sent him an email with my questions... how long does he usually take to respond? This day and age I never know if something goes to a spam folder or not when I don't hear back within a day.



The makers communication is very good when I contacted him and his work is top rate (got a varapower 2000)


----------



## Fresh Light (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow , excellent pictures Judas. That is the comparison that I really wanted to see! The VP absolutely smokes the TK70 as a throweroo: I do really like the tint of your Fenix though. I'm so glad you did that shot cause I really wanted to put the comparison to rest a bit. The dedomed unit that you have does throw much better than the TK70 while the dome intact version will have several hundred OTF more total lumens and maybe still beat the TK70 in throw.


----------



## The_Driver (Feb 26, 2012)

Fresh Light said:


> Wow , excellent pictures Judas. That is the comparison that I really wanted to see! The VP absolutely smokes the TK70 as a throweroo: I do really like the tint of your Fenix though. I'm so glad you did that shot cause I really wanted to put the comparison to rest a bit. The dedomed unit that you have does throw much better than the TK70 while the dome intact version will have several hundred OTF more total lumens and maybe still beat the TK70 in throw.



If I read everything correctly, then Judas VPT has the dome still on. The VPT's spill does look much brighter than the TK70's, which is a sign of more lumens.


----------



## Fresh Light (Feb 26, 2012)

The_Driver said:


> If I read everything correctly, then Judas VPT has the dome still on. The VPT's spill does look much brighter than the TK70's, which is a sign of more lumens.



Oops, Hey thank you for catching that! Well I guess it's the dedomed one one up against the TK we haven't seen. But you can tell it crushed it even with the dome still on.


----------



## JudasD (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes, my VPT is still domed. It would be very cool to see what dedomed looks like. I am glad i chose domed because i really like the extra spill and i still get great throw.

The VPT with 3C looks very close to the TK70. Its the 4th C cell that takes it over the top. When my extended tailcap comes in i will do some 4D shots to see if there is even more light. Chances are it would only be something that can be seen on a meter. 

My camera has no selections in between 8s and 15s. The 8s are dim compared to what actual and the 15s are more light than actual. The truth lies somewhere in between.

In person the VPT color looks very close to the TK70 with the VPT be a touch warmer looking, but not by very much.

JD


----------



## berfles (Feb 26, 2012)

fortean101 said:


> The makers communication is very good when I contacted him and his work is top rate (got a varapower 2000)



I still haven't heard back. I joined at the forum he posts at and will ask in that thread I guess.

And awesome pictures Judas, that seals it: I want the domed version. Kills the TK70, plenty of throw, and I like something that throws and still has a ton of spill/flood.


----------



## JudasD (Feb 28, 2012)

Ok, since i know how much everyone on here loves flashlight porn, here are some more beam shots. :laugh: I hope nobody minds the large pics.
I now have 4D cell Tenergy Blue 10kmAh in the VPT Turbo. This sucker pulls 15amps now! Tonight was a little hazy, so i retook the TK70 pictures to make everything fair.
I have also added some zoomed in shots! To me these zoomed in shots look very cool. The furthest item you can see in the pictures is 500 yards away.
All pictures are F2.8 and ISO 80. I have 8 sec and 15 sec exposure of far and zoom. Like i said, a ton of pics 
Enjoy!

Click on the picture to see the original size

Control




Distances




Distances zoomed




TK70 8sec




TK70 8sec zoomed




TK70 15sec




TK70 15sec zoomed




VPT 8sec




VPT 8sec zoomed




VPT 15sec




VPT 15sec zoomed


----------



## Fresh Light (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you for the awesome pics. That really shows the power of this thing. 
I know a couple people asked about the 4500K tint and I have a quick Iphone picture taken on a highway underpass, not a great photo but since I have never seen a _single_ photo of the VP2k in the 4500 tint, here is one for you. This is not with the 73mm reflector, just the MagRebel reflector. Still scorching bright but in a warmer tint. 
Thanks


----------



## djans1397 (Feb 28, 2012)

The latest weapon in my arsenal of throwers... *The Lambda VaraPowerTurbo, 6500K, Dedomed... *with a little *Mac Bling!

*Shown for size reference with a Nitecore D10


[IG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]

*No Zombies can hide from this BEAST!!! 

Thanks Kevin, *from* http://www.lambdalights.com/, for an sweet piece of illumination*


----------



## JudasD (Feb 28, 2012)

djans1397 said:


> The latest weapon in my arsenal of throwers... *The Lambda VaraPowerTurbo, 6500K, Dedomed... *with a little *Mac Bling!
> 
> *Shown for size reference with a Nitecore D10
> 
> ...



That tailcap is sick!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## berfles (Feb 28, 2012)

Awesome pictures. I can't wait for him to get more parts in, I want one of these extremely bad.


----------



## GeoBruin (Feb 29, 2012)

Hmmm... some nice beam shots in this thread but none dedomed. Djans, you might have to oblige us...


----------



## JudasD (Feb 29, 2012)

Send it to me, i'll do em!


----------



## justanotherguy (Mar 25, 2012)

http://flashlightnews.net/forum/index.php?topic=2789.0

Varapower Turbo 2.0 !
The plot thickens!!!


----------



## GeoBruin (Mar 25, 2012)

You see what he did? He started taking orders April 2nd instead of April 1st because he knew we wouldn't believe him on April Fool's day. Either way, I'm in. This is exactly what I've been waiting for. The "adapter" allowing for use of the turbo head or the standard head is genius. Also, I wanted to maintain the "sleeper" nature of this light so the option of a stock looking switch is perfect.


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 25, 2012)

Oddly, All I saw was $100 deposit for pricing, nothing on the light itself?

I do think holding off for the aspheric would be my plan though.

:devil:


----------



## hron61 (Mar 25, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> I do think holding off for the aspheric would be my plan though.
> 
> :devil:




my plan as well. im drooling for an aspheric one of these.


----------



## justanotherguy (Mar 25, 2012)

I cant wait for mine to come in!


----------



## The_Driver (Mar 26, 2012)

hron61 said:


> my plan as well. im drooling for an aspheric one of these.


I will definitely get one too when it's available :devil:


----------



## JudasD (Mar 29, 2012)

Has anyone been bale to accurately measure the lumens from a VPT? I have a lightbox setup that does a very good job on all of my lights except for the VPT. I can get all of my lights (i.e. Preon 2 all the way up to TK70) to measure within 10% of their advertised output. The VPT however comes up as 3600 lumens. That cant be right. I have a feeling that the high amount of lux is showing a flaw in my lightbox. Thoughts?

JD


----------



## GeoBruin (Mar 29, 2012)

I have a similar issue with mega throwers. I've found that I have to abandon the box completely and use a ceiling bounce to compare extremely high lumen/high lux lights. I just can't get the light to scatter enough in the box. I suppose that's why you need a a sphere.


----------



## JudasD (Mar 29, 2012)

GeoBruin said:


> I have a similar issue with mega throwers. I've found that I have to abandon the box completely and use a ceiling bounce to compare extremely high lumen/high lux lights. I just can't get the light to scatter enough in the box. I suppose that's why you need a a sphere.



I have a lightbox and a lightsphere. They both produce results within a few percent of each other. i suppose the issue is still lack of scatter. 

JD


----------



## bigchelis (Mar 30, 2012)

JudasD said:


> Has anyone been bale to accurately measure the lumens from a VPT? I have a lightbox setup that does a very good job on all of my lights except for the VPT. I can get all of my lights (i.e. Preon 2 all the way up to TK70) to measure within 10% of their advertised output. The VPT however comes up as 3600 lumens. That cant be right. I have a feeling that the high amount of lux is showing a flaw in my lightbox. Thoughts?
> 
> JD



When I tested his normal bezel VaraPower SST-90 I think he had them at 9-10A because the star was screwed to copper heatsink and I always got over 2200 OTF 

Now due to LED to Copper bonding he said they are like 13A, so I can see 2500 OTF but what you are seeing is probably due to the high lux. You can use. Diffuser in front of the sensor but then you need to recalibrate. You can also make a light box 5X bigger and that would definitely help


----------



## JudasD (Mar 30, 2012)

bigchelis said:


> When I tested his normal bezel VaraPower SST-90 I think he had them at 9-10A because the star was screwed to copper heatsink and I always got over 2200 OTF
> 
> Now due to LED to Copper bonding he said they are like 13A, so I can see 2500 OTF but what you are seeing is probably due to the high lux. You can use. Diffuser in front of the sensor but then you need to recalibrate. You can also make a light box 5X bigger and that would definitely help



A diffuser in front of the sensor? How would that help? That would seem like a better idea than making the lightbox 5X bigger. Wouldnt lower light settings suffer in a 5x bigger box?

JD


----------



## smokelaw1 (Mar 30, 2012)

The water resistant switch option is cool. I'd hate losing the amazing variablity, but having a light I could use during a storm/emergency makes it less a fun toy and more an amazing tool.


----------



## justanotherguy (Mar 30, 2012)

Wait, what's THIS??? *VPT 2.0* ????


----------



## JudasD (Mar 30, 2012)

justanotherguy said:


> Wait, what's THIS??? *VPT 2.0* ????



Wow that looks clean! I am very tempted to upgrade my 1.0 to a 2.0.

JD


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Apr 1, 2012)

My plug on the varapower is it's the longest light I've owned with out it breaking. I thought it would be really fragile but was excited about the number of lumens/$. However as time has gone on I've treated it rougher and rougher and nothing but the lens has broken.

Also it's probably my number 1 go to light; the low's are amazingly useful! It has the lowest moonlight of any light I have! (Lower than the Maelstrom G5 or Thrunite scorpion's low).


----------



## GeoBruin (Apr 2, 2012)

Just received my order number for my new VPT 2.0! *VLT240CF007* Which one of you ordered the other 4000K light? I'm curious to know what the lux numbers will be like with the warm LED.​


----------



## justanotherguy (Apr 2, 2012)

i went 6500k dedomed.I wanted max throw


----------



## TEEJ (Apr 2, 2012)

I went 6500 dedomed too


----------



## justanotherguy (Apr 2, 2012)

ive got mine right here..........:nana:


----------



## GeoBruin (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, I'm sure it's still going to out throw anything I already have, and it will hopefully have lots of spill and a nice color rendition as well. That seems like the most practical combination for a real outdoor S&R light. Of course, knowing that it's not reaching it's full throw potential, I might have to spring for a cooler dedomed head as well. I'll let Kevin crank out this first batch first. That'll give my bank account time to recover as well.


----------



## TEEJ (Apr 2, 2012)

I figure if I aim it, the de-domed SR90, the TK70, and the VPT at something at the same time, I'll probably either see it, or evaporate it.


----------



## justanotherguy (Apr 2, 2012)

That's a comparo I'd like to see.... But really, if each is even close to each other, no monster winner...I'd go with the sweet package kevin puts out...
Kind of a stock looking mag (less so than before!) but way sweeter than the SR90, and the # of levels is oh so awesome....!
T


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Apr 3, 2012)

I was trying to read in bed last night but my new Eagletac D25LC2 was just way too obnoxious for my wife (advertised 5 lumens on low but probably more like 15). So I put down the smallest 18650 EDC light I've ever seen and grabbed the varapower, propping it in it's place behind the pillow so I could read without bothering my wife... there's just something funny about that!

My varapower has 4 modes lower than the Eagletacs low - I read on the 2nd level; probably .5 lumens. Level 1 is probably .08 lumens.


----------



## TEEJ (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## berfles (Apr 3, 2012)

I put my order in also, I'm #6 on the list... I went with the 5700k domed version with best cooling, LED host, and the VaraPower control system. It's already going to out throw anything I've ever handled and I want as many lumens as possible, plus I like having the most spill. Hopefully I won't feel the need to de-dome it since it can't really be done with any temperature other than 6500k, but right now I'm just going crazy with anticipation.


----------



## GeoBruin (Apr 3, 2012)

I think the beauty of this new modular system is that you will eventually be able to order a head only, or a body only. That cuts down on the cost to change between options. For example, I ordered the VaraLevel switch because I wanted to retain some modicum of water resistance, but I hear such good things about the VaraPower controller that I would like the option to order just a body with the different switch in the future.


----------



## TEEJ (Apr 3, 2012)

When I ordered, I didn't even KNOW there was a water integrity issue on one option....I chose the option w/o a strobe as they whack out my wife, so I avoid it on lights I won't use tactically.

THEN I found out that the one w/o strobe is not water tight.


----------



## TEEJ (Apr 3, 2012)

BTW - I see a 3 D and 4 C cell option...?

What's the deal w/that?


----------



## bigchelis (Apr 3, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> BTW - I see a 3 D and 4 C cell option...?
> 
> What's the deal w/that?



A 3D Mag as a hosts, will fit and work perfectly with 4 NiMH C cells or 3D NiMH D cells. 

It works with both. If you choose the 4C cell option he includes the spacer and shorter tailcap needed spring, but you can always stick a stock normal D Mag spring in there to run 3 D cells.


bigC


----------



## berfles (Apr 3, 2012)

GeoBruin said:


> I think the beauty of this new modular system is that you will eventually be able to order a head only, or a body only. That cuts down on the cost to change between options. For example, I ordered the VaraLevel switch because I wanted to retain some modicum of water resistance, but I hear such good things about the VaraPower controller that I would like the option to order just a body with the different switch in the future.



That would indeed be awesome.



bigchelis said:


> A 3D Mag as a hosts, will fit and work perfectly with 4 NiMH C cells or 4D NiMH D cells.
> 
> It works with both. If you choose the 4C cell option he includes the spacer and shorter tailcap needed spring, but you can always stick a stock normal D Mag spring in there to run 3 D cells.
> 
> ...



I don't see anywhere to specify that, I was under the impression that it just worked with both... is this something I need to specify to him? I want to use 4Cs.

"*Operates on 3D or 4C **(**O**verdrive** Mode)** NiMh cells**
*
*Overdrive **B**attery adapter and spring for use with 4 C NiMh cells included"**
*


**

Looks like it's all included.


----------



## The_Driver (Apr 3, 2012)

berfles said:


> That would indeed be awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It works with either one. You don't need to specify anything. YOu only get the full birghtness with 4 c cells though.


----------



## TEEJ (Apr 3, 2012)

OK, the 4 C's are brighter than the 3 D's...got it...but we can run either....sweet.

I have the D's for the TK70....and I have C's from an OLDER Lambda Light.


----------



## JudasD (Apr 3, 2012)

By default yet get a 3D mag body from Lambda. In this body you can run 3D or 4C. If you want to run 4D you can either ask Kevin to make it a 4D body or you can order a maglite extension tube. I did the latter.

JD


----------



## The_Driver (Apr 3, 2012)

JudasD said:


> By default yet get a 3D mag body from Lambda. In this body you can run 3D or 4C. If you want to run 4D you can either ask Kevin to make it a 4D body or you can order a maglite extension tube. I did the latter.
> 
> JD



You mean order the extension tube from Kevin? How much is it?


----------



## JudasD (Apr 3, 2012)

The_Driver said:


> You mean order the extension tube from Kevin? How much is it?



Kevin does not sell that part. I found mine on ebay. It was about 20 bucks.

JD


----------



## TEEJ (Apr 3, 2012)

JudasD said:


> By default yet get a 3D mag body from Lambda. In this body you can run 3D or 4C. I*f you want to run 4D *you can either ask Kevin to make it a *4D body* or you can order a maglite extension tube. I did the latter.
> 
> JD



OK, AND we have a 4 D option too?

Is 4 D brighter than 4 C, or just have better run time?

:huh:


----------



## JudasD (Apr 3, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> OK, AND we have a 4 D option too?
> 
> Is 4 D brighter than 4 C, or just have better run time?
> 
> :huh:



You would have to ask Kevin if 4D is still an option. If you do go 4D it pretty much kills all of the 3D and 4C options. That is also a big consideration.
In theory 4D should be brighter than 4C due to less voltage sag on high. In my testing i did measure more current draw using 4D over 4C. I did not measure lumens or lux though.

JD


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Apr 4, 2012)

bigchelis said:


> A 3D Mag as a hosts, will fit and work perfectly with 4 NiMH C cells *or 4D NiMH D cells*.
> 
> It works with both. If you choose the 4C cell option he includes the spacer and shorter tailcap needed spring, but you can always stick a stock normal D Mag spring in there to run 3 D cells.
> 
> ...



Was that a typo or are NiMH D cells shorter than alkaline D cells. I hadn't heard that before but if thats true I'll take advantage of the extra run time for the same size outer tube.

While we are on batteries, I know Kevin is not a fan of using multiple li-ion batteries while pulling 10 amps but what do y'all think of (2) 26650's? There's a machine shop with a good lathe by my house and I'm thinking of trimming down my copper slug to C diameter size and then putting the whole thing in a cut down 4 C mag light (+/- 3 1/3 C cell size bottom line size) and then running it off of (2) 26650's. I was thinking of getting the 4 sevens ones. Any thoughts?


----------



## The_Driver (Apr 4, 2012)

rickypanecatyl said:


> Was that a typo or are NiMH D cells shorter than alkaline D cells. I hadn't heard that before but if thats true I'll take advantage of the extra run time for the same size outer tube.
> 
> While we are on batteries, I know Kevin is not a fan of using multiple li-ion batteries while pulling 10 amps but what do y'all think of (2) 26650's? There's a machine shop with a good lathe by my house and I'm thinking of trimming down my copper slug to C diameter size and then putting the whole thing in a cut down 4 C mag light (+/- 3 1/3 C cell size bottom line size) and then running it off of (2) 26650's. I was thinking of getting the 4 sevens ones. Any thoughts?



The NiMH I have are basically the same size as normal alkalines. Most cells should be like this since they are usually intended as a direct replacement.

If you put 2 lithium batteries (in series) into the light you will fry the led and maybe the electronics too. As far as I know the light has some sort of PWM but no real regulation. NiMHs have a very flat discharge curve (constant high voltage under high load) and you would probably not notice having a "real" regulation. I'm not 100% sure on this though.

The second big thing is safety. You can't do anything wrong with NiMHs except maybe short circuiting them. And they still wouldn't explode or catch fire.

So in the end 4 c cells or even Ds are deifintiely more capable than 1 or 2 26650s.


----------



## TEEJ (Apr 4, 2012)

The 26650's for the Big Bruiser, etc, would be better as far as amp draw than even the 4sevens ones (Different chemistry again too)....but the voltages, again, would probably blow things.


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Apr 5, 2012)

Teej got a link to those 26650's? So is it the issue of 8volts vs 6 volts that's too much? I'm wodering if I swapped the SST90 for a CBT 90 which is claiming it can handle 13 amps??


----------



## The_Driver (Apr 5, 2012)

The Varapower uses this special battery combination becuase NIMH batteries are BETTER than LiMN Batteries for this application bacause they sag less at these currents. Those 26650s you are talking about are only rated for 10A discharge. In addition to this the 26650s would need to be in parallel which is rather difficult when they are stacked in a maglite. 

Modidng the light with a CBT-90 would probably be rather expensive and you might not see much of a difference, but it will do more lumens (see here).


----------



## 357mag1 (Apr 5, 2012)

GeoBruin said:


> I think the beauty of this new modular system is that you will eventually be able to order a head only, or a body only. That cuts down on the cost to change between options. For example, I ordered the VaraLevel switch because I wanted to retain some modicum of water resistance, but I hear such good things about the VaraPower controller that I would like the option to order just a body with the different switch in the future.



I don't think this works the way your imagining it. You would need to check with Kevin but I don't believe you can move the copper mounted LED between bodies.


----------



## The_Driver (Apr 5, 2012)

I bet anthoer body would cost aorund 75% of the reguar price. I don't think that this would really be worth it.


----------



## bigchelis (Apr 5, 2012)

The NiMH D cells by Tenergy I have are driven at 30 plus amps. Even when driven conservatively at 15A, that is something I would never do with IMR 26650 cells.


The VaraPower with its 33 modes you can actually use normal readily available alkalines in C or D cells. Just use the low modes to keep it safe!!!! A real bonus to be able to just pop in some normal Alkalines in case of a real dissaster the VaraPower will be ready.


bigC


----------



## TEEJ (Apr 5, 2012)

I was planning on using the Tenergy Premium (White) D Cells in it...but I have the C's too...so was wondering what would do what.


----------



## berfles (Apr 29, 2012)

Ok, it's been a long time since I've taken beamshots so bear with me until I get it right. I don't have any place to go right now for distance so this is just more of a "brute force" type lighting, my shed was about 40ft away. I was trying to get the spill to show up as I saw it, and ended up setting my camera for a 5 second exposure time which kind of overexposed the spot. I'll try to get better ones.


----------



## GeoBruin (Apr 29, 2012)

Ah! You already got yours. I was hoping mine would arrive today but alas, it did not. Hopefully Monday.

Anyhow, the spill is phenomenal! I'm so glad I didn't get mine dedomed. I hope I will also not regret the decision to get the 4000K LED.


----------



## berfles (Apr 29, 2012)

Yep, didn't think I'd get it but I was surprised.

The spill is pretty nuts, I can't even get it all in the picture. I went for a walk around town tonight and got to light some stuff up, it's pretty awesome. I have to watch out where I shine it because the spill will end up going in someone's window or something.


















Ignore the rough edges around two of the images, I'm too tired to do a decent job of editing.


----------



## The_Driver (May 8, 2012)

I got my light last week. I postet some pictures over in the other forum. If anybody want any more just say so. Beamshots I can't do right now.

I got the de-domed 4000K version with the sleek finned head. The tint is exactly like the tint of a TK-20, maybe a slight bit more green, but very nice outside. The throw is amazing.
On a clear night I lit up (white) windmills at over 850m (2788ft). And I mean I really lit them up quite nicely.

The hotspot of the light is very small for such a big led especially a close distances. The spill is rather wide though and very even.

The light gets hot very fast, especially inside. The lowest output mode is around 30-40 lumens on mine.


----------



## tomtomy44 (May 14, 2012)

Hi,

I'm depressed!:shakehead
I must get this lamp! 
At any price!
But, what should I do?
Help me! I beg you!
lambda has built a very limited number!
I arrived too late ....:sick2:


----------



## The_Driver (May 14, 2012)

tomtomy44 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm depressed!:shakehead
> I must get this lamp!
> ...



Hi, 
sorry to hear this. Have you talked to Lambda about this?
I guess the chance of someone selling their light now and you getting it are rather slim, I'm definitely not selling mine 

It should only take 1 or 2 months though until he builds the next batch, maybe even next month.

If I were you I would suscribe to the thread over in fnf to be up to date and to have a higher chance of getting one.

Have you posted a WTB in the marketplace?


----------



## tomtomy44 (May 15, 2012)

Yes I sent an email to lambda, but it is overwhelmed ...
Registration is disabled on the forum: FNF. Since then, more than a year. . .
but I do not despair. Though. . .
ok, I'll post a WTB in the marketplace.
Thank ...


----------



## tomtomy44 (May 15, 2012)

:mecry:Yes I sent an email to lambda, but it is overwhelmed ...
Registration is disabled on the forum: FNF. Since then, more than a year. . .
but I do not despair. Though. . .
ok, I'll post a WTB in the marketplace.
Thank ...


----------



## The_Driver (May 16, 2012)

tomtomy44 said:


> :mecry:Yes I sent an email to lambda, but it is overwhelmed ...
> Registration is disabled on the forum: FNF. Since then, more than a year. . .
> but I do not despair. Though. . .
> ok, I'll post a WTB in the marketplace.
> Thank ...



If you want to register in fnf you have to send an email regarding this to flashlightnews (at) gmail.com . It says so on the main forum page. I also registered like this.


----------



## TEEJ (May 16, 2012)

BTW - Does the VPT V2 come focused, or do you have to focus it?

It won't stop raining out here to play with it...but some beam shots looked too broad compared to what was expected for a dedomed light, etc?












(Different exposures, same shot)


----------



## The_Driver (May 16, 2012)

I think mine came focused when I received it, but I thought the head had come loose or something and screwed it all the way in before turning it on the first time. When I turned it on after that the beam looked horrible and way to floody. 

You have to screw the head out by maybe 4-5mm for perfect focus. You have to do it outside in the dark. I just point it at the sky and when the beam looks really bright and parallel with only a dim corona then it's basically in perfect focus. In this position it does produce a slight donut hole in the distance. In both pictures the light seems to ave a very big bright corona?

When I get my lux meter I will try focusing it with this and see if i can get perfect focus. What I would really like is a spacer of some kind which goes between the reflector and the heatsink. I want to be able to screw the head down all the way for perfect focus.

Regarding those 2 pictures I can't tell too much of a difference between them. The exposure times must be really similar? In the bottom picture the white balance is different since the light seems to have a warmer tint.


----------



## TEEJ (May 16, 2012)

I think the camera was on "Macro" in the first set, and macro was off in the second. (I was taking a pic of the light, then shots with it...so the first shot was a close up right in front of the camera (Switched to macro), and the second off in the distance...but some I forgot to switch back.) 


I looked at some other pics from that night, and I noticed that the area behind the trees on the right seemed ot get brighter regardless...then I remembered that there was a large lighted parking lot on the other side of the tree line, and the lot's lights were probably adding light pollution once they kicked on (The area glowed more in the later shots). I think that this explained to me why all the shots, for all the lights after a certain time all seemed to have that added glow there. There was a lot of crap in the air, and that crap dispersed at lot of light, adding to the light's glow, and the sky there, etc.


----------



## The_Driver (May 16, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> I think the camera was on "Macro" in the first set, and macro was off in the second. (I was taking a pic of the light, then shots with it...so the first shot was a close up right in front of the camera (Switched to macro), and the second off in the distance...but some I forgot to switch back.)
> 
> 
> I looked at some other pics from that night, and I noticed that the area behind the trees on the right seemed ot get brighter regardless...then I remembered that there was a large lighted parking lot on the other side of the tree line, and the lot's lights were probably adding light pollution once they kicked on (The area glowed more in the later shots). I think that this explained to me why all the shots, for all the lights after a certain time all seemed to have that added glow there. There was a lot of crap in the air, and that crap dispersed at lot of light, adding to the light's glow, and the sky there, etc.



Ok, thanks for taking them though, I can't do any unfortunately because my Nokia N8 can't do long exposures


----------



## rickypanecatyl (May 17, 2012)

berfles said:


> Ok, it's been a long time since I've taken beamshots so bear with me until I get it right. I don't have any place to go right now for distance so this is just more of a "brute force" type lighting, my shed was about 40ft away. I was trying to get the spill to show up as I saw it, and ended up setting my camera for a 5 second exposure time which kind of overexposed the spot. I'll try to get better ones.



Thanks for taking the pictures!

The TK35 almost looks like daylight.

The Varapower shots look like it's daytime and an incoming meteor is about to demolish your shed!


----------



## TEEJ (May 23, 2012)

OK, I JUST had a chance last night to check the focus on the VPT - and yes, turning the head did change the focus, and did allow me to make the beam more tightly focused....so its more SR90-ish, and less TK70-ish.

I didn't get pics, because it just won't stop raining...it was just raining a bit less so I went for it to check focus at least.


----------



## VIET PRIDE BULLIES (Jun 11, 2012)

Does anyone know when is it available again? Tried to email him but never got reply


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 11, 2012)

OK, finally stopped raining when I also had the lights with me...

Zoomed on round tree ~ 405 meters away:





VPT - I did turn the head to focus it, and it DID help to make the beam throwier.














Less Zoomed:
















Comparison Shot with Dedomed Olight SR90:


----------



## The_Driver (Jun 11, 2012)

Very nice TEEJ, thanks for posting these.

I guess the SR90 has remained king. The VPT does do noticeably more lumens though. The hotspot looks bigger and there seems to be a corona. In the sr-90 shot the ground is rather dark between the spot and spill. The spill itself of both lights looks to be about identical.
The sky in the sr-90 shot looksa little brighter than in the vpt shots?
If only Kevin would make a higher quality head with a much better relector. I will continue to hope and keep bugging him 
BTW theres a deer standing in the middle of your first 2 shots 

Maybe you could buy or borrow of the new olight sr-95 UTs and do an ultiat de-doed comparison


----------



## CamoNinja (Jun 11, 2012)

I'll bet Kevin comes up something new


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 11, 2012)

The_Driver said:


> Very nice TEEJ, thanks for posting these.
> 
> I guess the SR90 has remained king. The VPT does do noticeably more lumens though. The hotspot looks bigger and there seems to be a corona. In the sr-90 shot the ground is rather dark between the spot and spill. The spill itself of both lights looks to be about identical.
> The sky in the sr-90 shot looksa little brighter than in the vpt shots?
> ...




The sky changes a little as the sun was still setting/shining up at some clouds there...plus, there's a complex on the other side of the tree line, and the lot's lights add to sky glow when they come on at dusk, etc.

I make notes as to what I see when shooting, and then try to make the scene that's lit by the lights reflect what my eyes had seen.

Note that the SR90 was dedomed...hence the smaller hot area, dimmer gap from spill to hot spot....as it took some of the light that used to fill that gap, and concentrated it more to the center for better throw.

Overall, the VPT2 reminds me more of the TK70 beam shape.






TK70 shot under roughly same conditions as above.







VPT2


The TK70 puts more light at mid range, but less intensity, but a broader area, at full range...and starts to run out of gas at ranges too much past that tree.



So, the camera is new, and was on auto as surmised. I have to read the manual to figure out how to make it do manual stuff and with the self timer to avoid shake.


----------



## VIET PRIDE BULLIES (Jun 26, 2012)

Does anyone know when VPT2 going to be available again? Or anything new coming out?
Try to email him but I guess same problems with other..never get reply.


----------



## Rafael Jimenez (Jul 1, 2012)

It comes with the original head and the turbo, they are interchangeable. I have one, super bright!!!


----------



## Vortus (Jul 1, 2012)

He is usually swamped with work, but he does reply.


----------



## VIET PRIDE BULLIES (Jul 3, 2012)

Just got his email, Kevin just got an injury.


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Jul 8, 2012)

Man all this excitement and a de-domed SR90 is still the throw king?

Even the TK70 looks brighter in those last shots but I'm guessing its because it has less spill and less throw so all its light it concentrated in to one sort of flood beam because in the longer shots a couple pages back the VPT is easily the winner in output and throw.

WHY has nobody tried a de-domed VPT with SR90 reflector???


----------



## The_Driver (Jul 8, 2012)

I postet some lux measurements of the VPT and some other throwers over here. My de-domed 4000K vPT V2 did 220,640 [email protected] :devil:


----------



## The_Driver (Jul 10, 2012)

VIET PRIDE BULLIES said:


> Does anyone know when VPT2 going to be available again? Or anything new coming out?
> Try to email him but I guess same problems with other..never get reply.



I just checked out the VPT2 webpage and saw that Lambda has updated 2 things. 
1. SBT-90 Leds are now available as an option. They add 30$ to the price.
2. He changed the date to July 2012

The SBT-90 leds are only available in 6500K and 5700K. This means that my configuration might not be available any more (4000K de-domed).

I'm guessing he will do another build soon, so keep checking the website and his FNF subforum.


----------



## VIET PRIDE BULLIES (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks The_Driver:
I got his email and a few going to be available this July


----------



## rufus001 (Jul 15, 2012)

I really want one of these lights but they are never available when I look. :mecry:


----------



## Rafael Jimenez (Jul 15, 2012)

birderbill said:


> Yes, it has a new, permanently mounted "turbo" head. Its supposedly a little over 3" dia.



I have one. It comes with the turbo dead and the original mag head. You can use either one.


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Jul 17, 2012)

Is there any way to put an SR90 head on the VPT? And are there any numbers on the SBT-90? I was pretty disappointed with the numbers for the SBT-90 SR95 compared to a De-domed SR90.

Also how many SST-90 LED variants are there? What is the difference between the SBT-90 and CBT-90?


----------



## The_Driver (Jul 17, 2012)

ScaryFatKidGT said:


> Is there any way to put an SR90 head on the VPT? And are there any numbers on the SBT-90? I was pretty disappointed with the numbers for the SBT-90 SR95 compared to a De-domed SR90.



As far as I know: no. The problem is that the SR-90s electronics are inside the head. If you want numbers look at the datasheets from Luminus (here). The SB-T is essentially the same thing as th de-domed SST-90. I don't know if the glass window on top changes the performance that much. What you have to remember is that the SR-90 has a way bigger reflector than the SR-91.




ScaryFatKidGT said:


> Also how many SST-90 LED variants are there? What is the difference between the SBT-90 and CBT-90?


There are many variants. Just take a look at the Luminus Website. The CB-T 90 is a SB-T soldered onto a thick copper pcb. It also has a connector so you don't need to solder wires to it. The CB-T is heat-sinked better than SST-90s on star pcbs and is either to use during manufacturing (Projectors for example). Soldering SST-90s and SB-Ts directly onto big copper heatsinks is by far the best way of heat-sinking.

We have basically talked about all the variants of the led now. They also have color versions, UV versions and a quad-die version.


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Jul 18, 2012)

The_Driver said:


> As far as I know: no. The problem is that the SR-90s electronics are inside the head. If you want numbers look at the datasheets from Luminus (here). The SB-T is essentially the same thing as th de-domed SST-90. I don't know if the glass window on top changes the performance that much. What you have to remember is that the SR-90 has a way bigger reflector than the SR-91.


The SR90 Reflector is just so much bigger than the VPT one.

No I ment SR95, the SR90's replacement. Heres how I see it
SR90 1400lm 100-110k lux De-domed just over 200k lux it almost doubles????
SR95 2000lm and 113.5k lux according to Selfbuilt
SR95UT said to basically be a de-domed SR95 1300lm 166.5k lux according to selfbuilt. This is still 40k lux away from what a de-domed SR90 will do
VPT I forget, peoples measurements are in this thread I think about 160k lux stock and around 200k for a de-domed but the beam seems to spread out (more v shaped) than the SR90.

The greatest % increase here is the SR90 and I believe it is from that Giant reflector. I take it you can't stick a De-domed SR95's guts in to the SR90 either du to the head differences?


----------



## The_Driver (Jul 18, 2012)

ScaryFatKidGT said:


> The SR90 Reflector is just so much bigger than the VPT one.
> 
> No I ment SR95, the SR90's replacement. Heres how I see it
> SR90 1400lm 100-110k lux De-domed just over 200k lux it almost doubles????
> ...



Yes, the extremely nice reflector of the sr-90 makes a big difference. The VPT throws so good because of the extreme intensity and brute force lumens at 15A. The VPT mit dome on was measured at 115,000 lux by Kevin.
The SR-95s reflector is probably not that much better than the one in the VPT.


----------



## The_Driver (Jul 30, 2012)

There are 2 VPT test units for sale right now (check Lambda's newest threas in his fnf subforum) and also 2 2d xm-l versions


----------

